# Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?



## orca113 (7. September 2014)

*Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Hallo zusammen,

Haben jetzt nen Telekom DSL Anschluss. Unsere Telefon Dose ist im Flur aber im Flur ist keine Steckdose.

Kann ich einfach das Kabel verlängern das von der Telefondose in den Speedport geht? (graues Kabel,war mitgeliefert. Ca. 1,2m lang.

Würde dieses Kabel in langer holen und alles ins Wohnzimmer packen.

Wie heisst dieses Kabel und darf dies beliebig lang sein?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Wenn du einen Adapter auf "TAE auf RJ 45" besorgst sollte es mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel gehen.


----------



## machine4 (7. September 2014)

Das heißt Signaturkabel und ist meines Wissens in dieser Form nicht im freien Verkauf. Es gibt aber mehrere Möglichkeiten das zu verlängern. Einmal mit einer normalen Telefon Verlängerungskabel, Dann mit einem rj45 koppler damit du ein netzwerkkabel mit dem dsl Kabel verbinden kannst. Oder google mal "dsl Kabel 10 Meter" z.b. Wichtig ist das auf der einen Seite ein tae Stecker ist und auf der anderen ein rj45!


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Da sich sicherlich auch in diesem Speedport eine AVM-Hardware befindet, wäre dieser Ratschlag von AVM sehr nützlich!
Zulässige Kabellängen | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland

 Die Telekom bietet selbst auch entsprechendes Zubehör, nur nicht auf 10m.
Verlängerungsschnur TAE-TAE (F 6m)
Anschlussschnur TAE-TSV 6 m

 ansonsten:

DSL Anschlusskabel [1x TAE-F-Stecker - 1x RJ45-Stecker 8p2c] 10 m Schwarz Hama im Conrad Online Shop | 923919

 oder bei den üblichen eventuell vor Ort befindlichen Media-Centern, ala Mediamarkt, Saturn, Euronics, Expert, Medimax, u.a. vorbeischauen.
 Deren Preise können allerdings deutlich höher sein!

 Man kann auch zum T-Shop gehen und nachfragen, ob man dieses Kabel als Serviceleistung umsonst bekommt, bei Schilderung des Sachverhalts. 
 Manche T-Shops sind da recht kulant, gerade wenn in der näheren Umgebung mit Überspannungsstörungen zu rechnen war, gibt's den sehr oft noch nötigen Splitter auch auf Kulanz.
 Dieser ist z.B. ohne Kulanz deutlich preiswerter, als bei allen Mediacentern!


----------



## machine4 (7. September 2014)

Der Entry ist ein Arcadyan Gerät. Aber grundsätzlich sind die Tipps von AVM richtig!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. September 2014)

Die Telekom garantiert keine Funktion über Verlängerungen. Ungeschirmte und nicht gedrillte Kabel sind sehr kritisch und bringen viele Fehler. Zum Teil ist damit kein Sync möglich. Von Hama gibt es zumindest gedrilltes Kabel. Sonst ist LAN-Kabel die beste Lösung


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

@ Bloody warst du nicht beruflich beim rosa T?

Also bleibe ich dabei:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...AE-F-Stecker-1x-RJ45-Buchse-8p2c-Schwarz-Hama
Und ab da CAT5/6 bis zum Router.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Yep, und ich hab oft Störungen wegen solchen Kabeln 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bleibe ich dabei:
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...AE-F-Stecker-1x-RJ45-Buchse-8p2c-Schwarz-Hama
> Und ab da CAT5/6 bis zum Router.



Da muss man auf die Belegung achten. Es muss für den DSL-Anteil sein


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die Telekom garantiert keine Funktion über Verlängerungen. Ungeschirmte und nicht gedrillte Kabel sind sehr kritisch und bringen viele Fehler. Zum Teil ist damit kein Sync möglich. Von Hama gibt es zumindest gedrilltes Kabel. Sonst ist LAN-Kabel die beste Lösung



Weshalb bietet die Telekom genau zu diesem Router ein solches Zubehör?
 Welcher Versender macht überhaupt Angaben, ob ein entsprechendes TAE-Kabel verdrillt und geschirmt ist. (siehe Link zu Telekom- und Conradprodukt)
 Mir ist bisher noch keins in die Finger geraten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Das Kabel zum Router ist ein Signaturkabel und es ist verdrillt  Im Stecker ist ein Widerstand, den wir dann messen können.

DAS ist verdrillt: http://www.amazon.de/Hama-DSL-Box-K...UTF8&qid=1410078301&sr=1-1&keywords=dsl+kabel

passender Adapter zu RJ45: http://www.amazon.de/AVM-RJ45-Adapt...8&qid=1410110705&sr=1-6&keywords=dsl+tae+rj45


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Wow, allen vielen Dank.

Das bedeutet, nicht die länge ist das Problem wenn sondern das Kabel an sich?


----------



## ich111 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Das Kabel ist kein Problem, kannst du dir entweder selber crimpen oder du lässt es machen.
Den Verlinkten Adapter nehmen und ein geschirmtes twistet pair Kabel kaufen und dann passend crimpen (lassen).


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> passender Adapter zu RJ45:  AVM TAE RJ45 DSL Adapter für Fritz!Box o. Speedport - 4/5 belegt, nicht 1/8: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. September 2014)

bei dem Adapter brauchst du nix mehr crimpen.


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Telekom Speedport Entry ungünstig zu positionieren Kabellänge?*

Also Jungs danke für eure Antworten, anhand denen ich entschieden habe eine Steckdose im Flur zu installieren. Den Strom werde ich abzweigen aus der Küche nebenan. Loch in die Wand und Kabel aus der Dose in der Küche abzweigen. Habe gestern mit dem Vermieter gesprochen und der sagte es wäre OK.

 Lieber vernünftig als da irgendwas frickeln mit Adapter und so weiter und ich habe nachher Störungen. Habe mir gestern alles im Baumarkt geholt  und werde später Anfangen.

 Nochmal dickes Danke!


----------

